# OAS Supplement



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Does eligibility to receive the OAS supplement have anything to do with the amount of one's total assets or is it entirely income dependent as per your annual income tax filings?


----------



## Farly (Aug 18, 2009)

It is based on income(both spouses) only.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

And, to avoid confusion, it's proper name is GIS, (Guaranteed Income Supplement) Although OAS Supplement is not a bad description of what it is, since the two benefits are linked.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

GIS is for low income earners (ISTR around $16K), and OAS is people with under $65K total earnings from all sources, including OAS. DTC inflates income for both GIS and OAS artificially.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Belguy said:


> Does eligibility to receive the OAS supplement have anything to do with the amount of one's total assets or is it entirely income dependent as per your annual income tax filings?


Pretty much all transfers are income tested. I can't think of one that isn't. You could be a millionaire (on a net worth basis) and if you didn't receive taxable income, you could still get the HST credit, CCTB etc.


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

kcowan said:


> GIS is for low income earners (ISTR around $16K), and OAS is people with under $65K total earnings from all sources, including OAS. DTC inflates income for both GIS and OAS artificially.


This "artificial" or ghost income created by dividend income having to be "grossed up", is outrageous, and just another way that the govt gives with one hand, then takes with the other.
Just a sneaky way to suck a bit more out of us...thru income tested means.
If the "income" is not real income, and money you NEVER actually got, ...then why should the grossed up portion of one's dividend income be included in "taxable income"?

It is very easy to fix on our tax returns, by simply putting a line where a taxpayer can subtract the grossed up amount of dividends from his or her taxable income for income tested benefits or taxes, ( like the health tax in Ontario....and the clawback on OAS Canada wide)

It's an easy fix they won't do, because it would actually be fair, but cost them stolen tax revenue.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is where I get my parameters....OAS/GIS current rates


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Pretty much all transfers are income tested. I can't think of one that isn't. You could be a millionaire (on a net worth basis) and if you didn't receive taxable income, you could still get the HST credit, CCTB etc.


People collecting Ontario Works (welfare) or Disability have a limit on assets. Some assets are exempted and some aren't.

http://www.toronto.ca/socialservices/Policy/Assets.htm#asset_exemptions


----------

